# These Two Videos Should Make EVERY HONEST AMARICAN Sick To Their Stomach !!!!!



## nononono (Dec 29, 2018)

*Jim Jordan questions Dirt Bag Robert Mueller over IRS attacks !!!!*

*



*

*Jim Jordan questions the Evil Filth Hillary Rodham Clinton over the Benghazi Attacks !!!!!*

*



*

*The above two FILTHY INDIVIDUALS are at the heart of ALL of the Controversy we Americans are*
*witnessing today and going forward into 2019 !!!*

*They both should already be swinging from rope for*
*what they've done to AMERICA !!!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

.......................


----------



## nononono (Jan 1, 2019)

.......................


----------

